# Paddock and stable sizes



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi

I have 5 miniatures. A 34 1/4" 4 year old stallion, 28" 16 year old stallion, 28" yearling filly, 33" 10 year old mare, 37" 9 year old mare I also have a 13.2hh QH mare too..

Obviously i need to keep the Stallions apart and away from the mares and filly intell I'm ready to breed them of course, but what sort of minimum acreage could i get away with (either per horse or total paddock to be divided up for all four). I am in Texas ok grass so i don't know if that affects the amount of land needed.

Also what is the minimum size stable (pref. in feet) that i could have for each horse.

Thanks in advance for your help. I only had the older stallion for about 5 years now the younger stallion and the QH mare I had for 4 years now the 2 mini mares I only had since Aug. 6, 2011 and had the filly since she was born and couldn't seem to find the answers i wanted on the internet.

We have like 6 acers all togather I think


----------



## chandab (Oct 9, 2011)

You can use 8'x8' stalls for the minis, although bigger is always better and if you ever plan to sell, you'd be wise to set up the barn with full-size horse stalls, usually 12x12'. [My stalls are mostly 6x8', but my horses are only in them to eat hard feed. I have an 8x8' shelter, an 8x12' shelter, and part of a large shed (16x16' of it).] One of my stallions has a 16x48' run with 8x12' shelter, the other stallion shares the big shed with a couple mares (and they have a 50x100' paddock). My two gelding share a 48x48' pen with shelter. Most of mares share a 50x120' paddock. For pasture, I move portable panels around all summer, and take the horses to and from the pastures. We don't have much fence for minis, its all fenced for the cattle, hence the portable pastures.

Our 3 saddle horses winter in a paddock roughly the size of a football field, have summer access to a 3-5 acre pasture (not sure of the size), and we aren't resting it, they also have access in summer to the bull's winter pasture (about 20 acres). [Right now, they are out in a fair sized pasture with the heifers, I'd rather not put them out there, but they were out of grass.]


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you wanting to make runs for all 4? If you can afford it what I would do is just make seperate runs for all 4 with a decent shelter in each pen. Make it like 10ft by 25 ft, something like that. Would work great if you need to seperate them for feeding. And you can always have a small paddock if you want to run them together. Thats what I would personally would love to do vs keeping them in stalls.

But a good size stall would be 10 X 10 ft.


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Oct 9, 2011)

Please post pics of your paddocks and barn and pastures please to give me an idea thanks


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 9, 2011)

My stalls are 8x12 and I think they are a very good size. I wouldn't want them any smaller than 8x10, but my smallest horse is 34". I have a small paddock attacked off of my barn that is 24x66, and Its too small. They can walk around in it, but there isnt room to run (without doing a sliding stop nearly running into the barn, or the case when my stallion couldn't stop in time and jumped his closed 40"tall stall door. This is a temporary paddock, and opens up to my bigger paddock. Honestly we made it so it could be a place to throw horses out while I clean stalls if for some reason all the horses couldnt be in the bigger paddock together. The bigger paddock is 66x168, and I wouldnt want anything smaller.


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Oct 15, 2011)

ok thanks would love to see pics please thanks


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Oct 15, 2011)

I use 10' x 10' stalls and I love it. It's a little roomy-- but the horses are much happier because of it. I have the smaller minis, 32" under, and it gives me room to put a exercise ball, hang a bag of cans from the roof ect so they don't get bored and frustrated!!


----------

